# Any use for a centrifuge?



## silversaddle1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sold!


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 28, 2013)

I just looked over the specs, 2 liter capacity is a whole lot and >4000g 
http://www.gmi-inc.com/beckman-tj-6-tj-6r-tabletop-centrifuge.html

It could speed up things whenever there is some powder in solution that needs to settle. You could possible also have colloidal gold settle with that g-force.
If it is a practical thing to do I don't know, I have no experience myself of working with a centrifuge.

Göran


----------



## lazersteve (May 26, 2013)

It would be good for small runs in the sulfuric cell (clean out process) and also when using solvent extraction like BDG.


Steve


----------



## griptheweasel (May 26, 2013)

Could come in handy when troublesome powders suspended in solution are involved.

Just keep in mind when using a centrifuge to _always_ balance your load, meaning always load at least 2 tubes containing equal volumes of liquid. 5700rpm with an unbalanced load is a sure way to make a big mess.


----------



## MysticColby (Jul 16, 2013)

YES, balance your centrifuge. I use one so often I just assumed people would know 
centrifuges are great for making powders in solution settle faster
for balancing, same volume is often good enough, but with large bottles the volume may look the same but be too far off. an easy alternative is to get each opposing bottle to be the same weight. within 1 gram of each other is close enough at those gee forces (the closer, the better).
when we have a centrifuge off balance, you know it within seconds of turning it on. usually around 800 rpm the centrifuge is vibrating, sometimes enough that it starts moving across the table. If you have a good one, it will shut itself off if it vibrates too much.


----------



## TommyA (Jul 17, 2013)

Good find! I look forward to seeing your photos and would love to see pictures that other forum members may have taken demonstrating a practical application of the centrifuge.


----------

